
Show HN: Citii, a React App that compares the Cost of Living between cities - iqen93
https://github.com/djirdehh/react-living-app
======
iqen93
Had no knowledge of React prior to starting so I gave myself the challenge to
design, develop and deploy a web app (with React) as fast as possible . Took
me about a month to complete and deploy Citii – a comparison tool that helps
you compare and analyze the Cost of Living between cities worldwide –
[https://www.citii.io](https://www.citii.io) .

I'll be making changes/updates to it in the next few weeks so I'd love to hear
your feedback!

------
anonbanker
So far, this is wildly inaccurate for the Canadian cities I've punched-in, and
the central american cities I've converted to.

I've personally travelled to Panama City, and lived like a king for a month on
$1,000. That same money wouldn't even pay my rent here.

~~~
iqen93
I've received some indication in inaccuracies in some of the data. The 2017
cost of living data comes from Numbeo - (apparently the world's largest
database of user contributed data). But I do hear you, there's a few inputs
I've made that's raised my eyebrows as well.

------
MrAwesomeSauce
I see you've added a few things after I put up my PR! I like how you've added
a little dropdown up top to select a different city and not have to repeat the
whole thing :)

------
gejose
Really cool!

~~~
fairpx
I'm sure you think it's cool because you've contributed to the project...

~~~
gejose
Could be a bit of a chicken and egg problem don't you think lol?

Did I contribute cos I thought it was cool or did I think it was cool cos I
contributed ...

